# First DIY Glass and Heating help



## jimmydram4 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Ive started building my future diamond python a 1200mm (w) x 600mm (d) x 1200mm (h)
I will upload pictures tomorrow and show the progress.
i will be buying a hatchling - yearling aged python. Im a first time snake owner and first time enclosure builder. However I will be keeping the diamond in a click clack until it is at least 2 feet long.

So far I have fitted the frame together and put the back peice on, im using 16mm White Melamine.
I have a query about the glass tracks, my 2 panels of glass are roughly going to be 1100mm x 700mm and the plastic tracks I have say the recommended maximum height is 760mm. Has anyone had experience in succesfully using the plastic tracks with such large panels of glass? or do I upgrade to Aluminium?

I'm also having trouble deciding about my heating options. I'm going to run a 600mm batten UVB 5.0 as well as 2 ceramic fittings with a basking globe in one on for 4 hours in the morning and an infared globe in the other for ambient heat, both of which hooked up to a 2 channel timed dimmer thermostat.
I'm wondering whether the amound of heat will be enough for the enclosure, I understand that Diamonds require a slightly cooler temperature to other pythons but im unsure with even those temperatures.

Photos to come.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

James


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 3, 2013)

Running 2 x 100w globes should easily get your ambient temps up to about 28-30 degrees, if not you can throw in a 150w for your bask globe.
The UV light is unnecessary.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 3, 2013)

As for the tracking you will need to either go with aluminium tracks with bearings or change the design to hinged doors.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 3, 2013)

Badsville said:


> The UV light is unnecessary.


Last I heard the general opinion says that UV is recommended for Diamonds


----------



## jimmydram4 (Jul 4, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Last I heard the general opinion says that UV is recommended for Diamonds



To my knowledge the uv light is not essential but may be beneficial. Im also using it to create daytime/night cycle. 
Do I keep the heat on via infared 24/7 or turn all heat off at night? There will NOT be heat mats.

As for the glass ive ordered aluminium tracks with nylon bearings @ $35 per/m. If im gonna do it I may as well do it properly.

Thanks for the input so far guys.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd keep the heat off at night. And as it's a diamond it doesn't need too much during the day either. 8-10 in summer and 4-6 hours in winter...


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 4, 2013)

I sucessfully used plastic tracks on 3 enclosures i have, 2 for snakes and 1 for a beardie. Would recommend them, easy to secure with nails/liquid nails combo and a hole punch to ensure the nail suits lower than the track. I had all my glass cut and measured by a local glass company.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 4, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> I sucessfully used plastic tracks on 3 enclosures i have, 2 for snakes and 1 for a beardie. Would recommend them, easy to secure with nails/liquid nails combo and a hole punch to ensure the nail suits lower than the track. I had all my glass cut and measured by a local glass company.



OP's question was asking if "1100mm (h) x 700mm (w) glass will be ok in plastic tracks that recommended maximum height is 760mm"
I've used plenty of glass and plastic track but nothing quite that heavy


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 4, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> OP's question was asking if "1100mm (h) x 700mm (w) glass will be ok in plastic tracks that recommended maximum height is 760mm"
> I've used plenty of glass and plastic track but nothing quite that heavy



Hence my reply, i have my beardie in an enclosure which has 1500w x 900h glass in it. Found the tracks to be well suited to this application.


----------



## jacevy (Jul 4, 2013)

Can I please jump in and ask what is the actual name of the tracks that people get from Bunnings. All I can see when I look is sliding door runners which are obviously way too big. 

Even if somebody could link me to the Bunnings site.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 4, 2013)

Cowdroy is the name, they are normally stacked upright with the wardrobe runners. (Fly screen aisle)


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 4, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> Hence my reply, i have my beardie in an enclosure which has 1500w x 900h glass in it. Found the tracks to be well suited to this application.



That's fair then, you did t state the size in your original post


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 4, 2013)

My bad hah!

I would've preffered aluminium but its a bit too expensive and i found the runners worked great for what i needed!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 4, 2013)

Cowdroy plastic track recommendations.

RECOMMENDED
GLASS SPECIFICATIONS: Maximum Sizes:
0.562 Sq mt ea Panel 760mm High
Overlap: As desired


Rick


----------



## jimmydram4 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah the Cowdroy ones are it. Ive built up off the bottom as well as the top and cut the glass height down to 960mm.
Also change of plans for the python, fell in love with a bredli today but tank size is the same as diamond. Heat also goes up for these snakes im assuming?
Still deciding whether to use the plastic tracks or fork out for the aluminium, im sure the plastic tracks could handle 960mm.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 4, 2013)

jimmydram4 said:


> Yeah the Cowdroy ones are it. Ive built up off the bottom as well as the top and cut the glass height down to 960mm.
> Also change of plans for the python, fell in love with a bredli today but tank size is the same as diamond. Heat also goes up for these snakes im assuming?
> Still deciding whether to use the plastic tracks or fork out for the aluminium, im sure the plastic tracks could handle 960mm.



Ive got 588x640mm glass in my tracks without dramas, make sure the glass is polished really well or it may stick in the plastic track.


Rick


----------



## jimmydram4 (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is the frame, going to put the tracks approx 150mm top and bottom.


----------



## jimmydram4 (Jul 8, 2013)

Im now installing my ceramic light fittings. I have 2, and im back to the diamond so I know the heating doesnt have to be extreme, my question is, in terms of obtaining the best gradient do I position my heat fittings side by side along the depth or side by side along the length. 

I hope ive explained this ok


----------

